# Outside Temp. Sensor



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, can some one tell me where the outside temperature sensor is located? The panel is showing -40 deg. and I know for a fact this is wrong :lol: :lol: My MH is a Hymer B584

curlyboy


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it's under the van near the folding steps.
Rgds Mel.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Baron1 said:


> I think it's under the van near the folding steps.
> Rgds Mel.


thanks thats what I thought,but again looking today,I couldn't see it  

curlyboy


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have a Mercedes Chassis it will probably be found dead centre 
under the radiator set in the body fairing


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I happened to loosen the panel in our Hymer E510 the other day to route a new camera cable to the back. Whilst there I too had a look for the outside sensor ( I had only he an inside temp reading previously) looking at the back of the unit there was only one temperature probe connected and that was tucked up behind the panel - a white cable with a metal end. The chassis is a Fiat Ducato.
So is there really an outside sensor?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

kimbo4x4 said:


> I happened to loosen the panel in our Hymer E510 the other day to route a new camera cable to the back. Whilst there I too had a look for the outside sensor ( I had only he an inside temp reading previously) looking at the back of the unit there was only one temperature probe connected and that was tucked up behind the panel - a white cable with a metal end. The chassis is a Fiat Ducato.
> So is there really an outside sensor?


...I had assumed there would be one as the panel registers outside temperature :? :?

curlyboy


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There definitely is an outside probe and I'm sure it's somewhere under the habitation entry steps.
Just an idea, but how about blowing a hair dryer under the van around the area that you think the sensor might be and see if that alters your reading?
Rgds 
Mel. 
PS I'm messing about under my van today so I'll keep an eye out for the sensor.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Baron1 said:


> There definitely is an outside probe and I'm sure it's somewhere under the habitation entry steps.
> Just an idea, but how about blowing a hair dryer under the van around the area that you think the sensor might be and see if that alters your reading?
> Rgds
> Mel.
> PS I'm messing about under my van today so I'll keep an eye out for the sensor.


Hi Baron,

I know we are three years down the line now, :wink: but did you manage to locate your external temperature sensor? 
I haven't been able to locate mine on our Hymer E690. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

